# Conning a rescue......



## catcoonz

To the forum member on here who so kindly tried to con me for a female kitten exactly how did you think you would possibly get away with this.
Firstly homechecks are carried out, where no doubt you would have failed at this first stage.
Secondly, all are neutered before leaving me, this is to ensure the right homes become available and not for your intention of breeding a rescue.

I wont name you as you already know who you are and i hope you are very ashamed of yourself, the poor cats who come in safe to have their kittens dont need people like you in the world aswell.

I have informed other rescue's about your little antics, so you have no chance of ever breeding from a poor rescue girl.


----------



## Mark Walden

How terrible  this is exactly why all rescue animals get neutered. I've had the same experience with dogs, in the end you are trying to make a difference - not make it worse.

Good on you though, it's not easy for everyone to put their foot down and take action. I don't know how these people sleep at night, honestly.


----------



## kodakkuki

someone on here tried to do what!? :yikes: 
:thumbsup: to you CC, and :incazzato: to the idiot who wants to breed a rescue


----------



## spid

that's appalling   and makes me very cross


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

its absolutely ridiculous that someone would think it ok to do this....not just the fact this person has tried conning you but also because there are already an increasing number of kitties without homes and breeding more cats is not helping the situation  

some people nowadays 
at least you found out what this person was upto CC


----------



## Aurelia

What?  WHAT?


----------



## welshjet

Good to see you had your witts about you CC

Some people are so unbelievable.


----------



## Cazzer

That is dreadful! Absolutely appalling. Thank goodness you realised x


----------



## colliemerles

_unbelievable, and its someone who comes on here ????? who knows about the problems there are with unwanted litters and recues all at bursting point, _


----------



## catcoonz

Its just one member from 1,000's but it wont work, Syeria's white kittens already have wonderful homes to go to after neutering.

Just goes to show i cant even trust any kitten to leave on a neuter contract, so no kittens will leave me until 16 weeks old.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

catcoonz said:


> Its just one member from 1,000's but it wont work, Syeria's white kittens already have wonderful homes to go to after neutering.
> 
> Just goes to show i cant even trust any kitten to leave on a neuter contract, so no kittens will leave me until 16 weeks old.


Its shocking...its not very nice for genuine people either because they will be looked upon as possibly having the same intentions as this other person.

There is always 1 that ruins it for the 1000s 
shocking that they would be as untruthful as they were
clearly they are very irresponsible


----------



## Cazzer

I must admit I sent twenty odd tins of cat food to someone on here. They were going to pay postage (which was 20 pounds). That saved them 10 pounds as the usual cost of the food was 30. I've not heard from them since. Trying to give them benefit of doubt at moment as they haven't been on for a week or so.

I won't do it again


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Cazzer said:


> I must admit I sent twenty odd tins of cat food to someone on here. They were going to pay postage (which was 20 pounds). That saved them 10 pounds as the usual cost of the food was 30. I've not heard from them since. Trying to give them benefit of doubt at moment as they haven't been on for a week or so.
> 
> I won't do it again


It is people like that whom make you question and lose faith in humanity


----------



## Cazzer

Yes bearing in mind I bought the food for £30 in first place and was only looking for the postage.


----------



## sarahecp

That is just awful CC, truly shocking :yikes: it just goes to show who you can and can't trust, I'm so glad you clocked on to the person, people like this don't deserve the pleasure of owning a cat if that's what they have in mind  

I agree, this member whoever that are should be bl00dy ashamed of themselves  

I'm glad you've warned other rescues about this  :thumbsup:


----------



## welshjet

Cazzer said:


> I must admit I sent twenty odd tins of cat food to someone on here. They were going to pay postage (which was 20 pounds). That saved them 10 pounds as the usual cost of the food was 30. I've not heard from them since. Trying to give them benefit of doubt at moment as they haven't been on for a week or so.
> 
> I won't do it again





GeorgiiePixie said:


> It is people like that whom make you question and lose faith in humanity


I like to think everyone is like our ownselves, but unfortunately not  I think that everyone had good in them but its not always the case


----------



## lymorelynn

Totally shocked CC and very angry to think that one of our members could do that :angry:
The same goes for your tale too Cazzer :nonod:


----------



## Cazzer

Thank you all member was on line yesterday


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Cazzer said:


> Thank you all member was on line yesterday


that is just horrid to do that to someone who was willing to help you...some people just dont deserve help at all 



> Totally shocked CC and very angry to think that one of our members could do that
> The same goes for your tale too Cazzer


obviously they felt they could hide better amongst those of us who are genuine with the interests of the animals at heart...  makes me sick


----------



## jaycee05

That is terrible when you are trying to help these poor rescue cats cc, what alerted you to the fact they intended breeding for her?
I also think when someone has been good enough to send tins of catfood though the post, packing them, and taking them to be posted,besides letting have them just for the postage,it spoils it for honest genuine people
Hopefully you might yet be paid for your trouble cazzer


----------



## Cazzer

Well I am trying to be positive that I will still be paid that the member is waiting for pay day or something. I've had no reply to pm's or visitor messages though. Like I said never again!


----------



## Jonescat

Deeply depressing reading. I hope neither member (whoever they are) darkens our doorstep again except to hand over payment to Cazzer.


----------



## colliemerles

_Well you see, i would much rather take on a cat/kitten that was allready neutered,as i worry myself sick when i have to take them to be done, so for me, a neutered cat would be a bonus, so if someone asks you for an unneutered cat/kitten, then alarm bells should ring ,All mine came unneutered, but as soon as they were old enough for my vet to do, i got them done, and sent the breeders a message letting them know.But the breeders of mine have allways been welcome to pop in anytime, so they know i have been honest with them._


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Cazzer said:


> Well I am trying to be positive that I will still be paid that the member is waiting for pay day or something. I've had no reply to pm's or visitor messages though. Like I said never again!


I really do hope you receive some form of payment for what you done...fingers crossed for you


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

colliemerles said:


> _Well you see, i would much rather take on a cat/kitten that was allready neutered,as i worry myself sick when i have to take them to be done, so for me, a neutered cat would be a bonus, so if someone asks you for an unneutered cat/kitten, then alarm bells should ring ,All mine came unneutered, but as soon as they were old enough for my vet to do, i got them done, and sent the breeders a message letting them know.But the breeders of mine have allways been welcome to pop in anytime, so they know i have been honest with them._


I am the same, I would very much prefer any cats I give a home to are already neutered as I myself know I would worry for a fact  I dont understand why people would have a problem with a cat not being neutered unless they had ill intentions


----------



## jaycee05

The least someone could do is to message you and explain why the payment is late, then there are no misunderstandings on either side, and you both know the score,so to speak


----------



## danniandnala

i am absolutely shocked that this person would try and con you like this cc...
knowing all our views on neutering and byb and they still are trying it its digusting xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

danniandnala said:


> i am absolutely shocked that this person would try and con you like this cc...
> knowing all our views on neutering and byb and they still are trying it its digusting xx


so true
clearly has a cheek even bothering to try it in the first place.
well hopefully they will see all of our comments and think twice next time
we will all be on the lookout now for them


----------



## welshjet

Jaycee, totally agree with you on this point, and just to be truthful and honest with someone, it dont cost a darn thing.

It gets to the stage where someone may honestly need help and your really hesitant to help, its the old saying, once bitten twice shy I suppose.

Cazzer, im sorry that this has happened to you  x


----------



## danniandnala

GeorgiiePixie said:


> so true
> clearly has a cheek even bothering to try it in the first place.
> well hopefully they will see all of our comments and think twice next time
> we will all be on the lookout now for them


wont sto the buying off byb with there cross peds xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

danniandnala said:


> wont sto the buying off byb with there cross peds xx


thats also true sadly


----------



## catcoonz

If it can get any worse than what they have already tried to do, i even helped this person alot both on the forum and on the phone, what a muppet i am.

Well, all i can say is all rescue's have now been alerted which is a great shame when we have to go to extra steps to ensure they are safe.

Good luck to this person getting a cross breed, couldnt afford their own kitten to keep so how they will have money for breeding i dont know.

Anyway, all i know is i wont be helping this person again and will be ignoring all posts by them.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

catcoonz said:


> If it can get any worse than what they have already tried to do, i even helped this person alot both on the forum and on the phone, what a muppet i am.
> 
> Well, all i can say is all rescue's have now been alerted which is a great shame when we have to go to extra steps to ensure they are safe.
> 
> Good luck to this person getting a cross breed, couldnt afford their own kitten to keep so how they will have money for breeding i dont know.
> 
> Anyway, all i know is i wont be helping this person again and will be ignoring all posts by them.


you tried to help and gave information with kindness...they should be ashamed for taking advantage of you like that  :angry:

Its great that all other rescues have been alerted :thumbsup: this way they wont be able to breed rescue kitties.


----------



## danniandnala

all i can say is WE arent all like that...we are genuine animal lovers who do the best by our furry family and give them the best start by neutering xx


----------



## sarahecp

Cazzer said:


> I must admit I sent twenty odd tins of cat food to someone on here. They were going to pay postage (which was 20 pounds). That saved them 10 pounds as the usual cost of the food was 30. I've not heard from them since. Trying to give them benefit of doubt at moment as they haven't been on for a week or so.
> 
> I won't do it again


If that were me, I would have paid the money by paypal/bank transfer before you sent the food to me, after all it was to cover postage.

I do hope you get your money.



colliemerles said:


> _Well you see, i would much rather take on a cat/kitten that was allready neutered,as i worry myself sick when i have to take them to be done, so for me, a neutered cat would be a bonus, so if someone asks you for an unneutered cat/kitten, then alarm bells should ring ,All mine came unneutered, but as soon as they were old enough for my vet to do, i got them done, and sent the breeders a message letting them know.But the breeders of mine have allways been welcome to pop in anytime, so they know i have been honest with them._


I've mentioned before that I've never owned an un-neutered cat, all have been neutered before they've come home to me and would prefer my next cat to be neutered before too. I worry when my boys go for a check up and boosters, I'd be a wreck if I had to take them to be neutered or for any op.

In my eyes there is only one reason a potential owner woud not want them neutered before they took them home


----------



## catcoonz

Like i said 1 in 1,000's.


----------



## crispycat

in fear of sounding really naive why on earth would someone want to breed a rescue kitten when there are so many languishing in rescues?

I am forever lecturing people on getting rescue animals rather than private ads etc - they think i am a mad woman! The general answer is with rescues "they don't know where they have been" yet will risk animals who have never been vet checked and are kept as breeding machines - end of rant!


----------



## welshjet

crispycat said:


> in fear of sounding really naive why on earth would someone want to breed a rescue kitten when there are so many languishing in rescues?
> 
> I am forever lecturing people on getting rescue animals rather than private ads etc - they think i am a mad woman! The general answer is with rescues "they don't know where they have been" yet will risk animals who have never been vet checked and are kept as breeding machines - end of rant!


For money and to take in honest genuine people, some people are just total lowlifes.


----------



## cava14 una

Cazzer said:


> Well I am trying to be positive that I will still be paid that the member is waiting for pay day or something. I've had no reply to pm's or visitor messages though. Like I said never again!


So they have in effect stolen £50 from you


----------



## cava14 una

crispycat said:


> in fear of sounding really naive why on earth would someone want to breed a rescue kitten when there are so many languishing in rescues?


Because that's other people and doesn't apply to them all they can see is what they want to do


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

thanks for letting me know CC, that member has been constantly messaging me lately, doubtful that it is a coincidence since there is one of faiths kittens left (just so happens to be a female...)
If you need any help neutering kittens CC just message me, my vet will usually neuter at 8-10weeks so long as they are happy with the size & strength of the kitten.

Trixie & Toula have arrived safe & sound and are doing well by the way x


----------



## danniandnala

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> thanks for letting me know CC, that member has been constantly messaging me lately, doubtful that it is a coincidence since there is one of faiths kittens left (just so happens to be a female...)
> If you need any help neutering kittens CC just message me, my vet will usually neuter at 8-10weeks so long as they are happy with the size & strength of the kitten.
> 
> Trixie & Toula have arrived safe & sound and are doing well by the way x


seriously thinking about dinki lol xx
glad toula and trixie are ok xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

catcoonz said:


> If it can get any worse than what they have already tried to do, i even helped this person alot both on the forum and on the phone, what a muppet i am.
> 
> Well, all i can say is all rescue's have now been alerted which is a great shame when we have to go to extra steps to ensure they are safe.
> 
> Good luck to this person getting a cross breed, couldnt afford their own kitten to keep so how they will have money for breeding i dont know.
> 
> Anyway, all i know is i wont be helping this person again and will be ignoring all posts by them.


To me the most upsetting part of this is I really truly thought they had learned from past mistakes here on the forum. Had just started trusting this member after the circumstances which they joined the forum. Very disappointing. Sure made it seem like the forum had changed their views and they were committed to be a responsible pet owner from here forward.

TBH, I think the person is obsessed with having cute kittens and doesn't care that they grow into adult cats. Then they can just be sold or disposed of after the cuteness wears off. Very sad. 

Another reason I am cynical of newbies who's stories don't add up regarding oooops litters and threads from what appear to be BYBs.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> thanks for letting me know CC, that member has been constantly messaging me lately, doubtful that it is a coincidence since there is one of faiths kittens left (just so happens to be a female...)
> If you need any help neutering kittens CC just message me, my vet will usually neuter at 8-10weeks so long as they are happy with the size & strength of the kitten.
> 
> Trixie & Toula have arrived safe & sound and are doing well by the way x


glad both are doing great 
I love them
they are just gorgeous little girls


----------



## cats galore

this is utterly disgraceful. so pleased that you have contacted other rescues etc. the cats do not need people like this in their lives. i know some members aren't happy with the amount of cats i have and everyone is entitled to their opinions - but my cats have the best care, food, love, medication if needed. they do not want for anything. AND they are all neutered/spayed. the only time i have ever had a cat have kittens was last year when a cat (tabitha) was dumped with kittens and pregnant again. she was spayed as soom as the kittens were 7 weeks old. my cats are my life and what they need they get.
CC, Baba is absolutely gorgeous and will be perfectly safe here and so will my little silver kitten when he arrives later this year. you have no worries here. trust your instincts as you always have done and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## danniandnala

cats galore said:


> this is utterly disgraceful. so pleased that you have contacted other rescues etc. the cats do not need people like this in their lives. i know some members aren't happy with the amount of cats i have and everyone is entitled to their opinions - but my cats have the best care, food, love, medication if needed. they do not want for anything. AND they are all neutered/spayed. the only time i have ever had a cat have kittens was last year when a cat (tabitha) was dumped with kittens and pregnant again. she was spayed as soom as the kittens were 7 weeks old. my cats are my life and what they need they get.
> CC, Baba is absolutely gorgeous and will be perfectly safe here and so will my little silver kitten when he arrives later this year. you have no worries here. trust your instincts as you always have done and you won't go far wrong.


most of us know this and wouldnt ever think any different and them that do well just IGNORE xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

cats galore said:


> this is utterly disgraceful. so pleased that you have contacted other rescues etc. the cats do not need people like this in their lives. i know some members aren't happy with the amount of cats i have and everyone is entitled to their opinions - but my cats have the best care, food, love, medication if needed. they do not want for anything. AND they are all neutered/spayed. the only time i have ever had a cat have kittens was last year when a cat (tabitha) was dumped with kittens and pregnant again. she was spayed as soom as the kittens were 7 weeks old. my cats are my life and what they need they get.
> CC, Baba is absolutely gorgeous and will be perfectly safe here and so will my little silver kitten when he arrives later this year. you have no worries here. trust your instincts as you always have done and you won't go far wrong.


anyone who would have a problem with the amount of cats you have need to take a long hard look at themselves...it is your business and your business alone, not theirs.
you take care of your cats and love them. you provide for them and make sure they are well looked after what is the problem with that?  these other people who have a problem are obviously bored of their own lives that they feel the necessity to butt into yours.

im rather jealous of you if im honest  I would love to have as many cats as you but sadly could not afford that many...I think its great that you have given so many cats a loving home and continue to provide a loving home for others that come along. you certainly are along with CC a true diamond. dont let others dull your shine


----------



## cats galore

GeorgiiePixie said:


> anyone who would have a problem with the amount of cats you have need to take a long hard look at themselves...it is your business and your business alone, not theirs.
> you take care of your cats and love them. you provide for them and make sure they are well looked after what is the problem with that?  these other people who have a problem are obviously bored of their own lives that they feel the necessity to butt into yours.
> 
> im rather jealous of you if im honest  I would love to have as many cats as you but sadly could not afford that many...I think its great that you have given so many cats a loving home and continue to provide a loving home for others that come along. you certainly are along with CC a true diamond. dont let others dull your shine


to be able to afford my cats and other pets i make guinea pig beds and sell them. in fact i have had a huge order only this morning for 40 to be sent to australia. all the proceeds from these go straight in the bank and i have a nice fund built up to pay for anything that the animals need. keeps me very busy too


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

cats galore said:


> to be able to afford my cats and other pets i make guinea pig beds and sell them. in fact i have had a huge order only this morning for 40 to be sent to australia. all the proceeds from these go straight in the bank and i have a nice fund built up to pay for anything that the animals need. keeps me very busy too


aaawww little guinea piggy beds...they would be so cute 
Its an amazing way to bring the money in. I make charms and keyrings (although I havent tried to sell any yet) I make cards etc and hopefully will be selling them but I will be making them to sell and will donate so much of the price towards an animal charity

so say the card cost me 40p to make, I charge say 1.50 for the card i would make back the 40p for making it, donate 40p per card to the charity and the rest i would keep to add to my pot to make more 
its something ive been looking into as i really do enjoy making them.


----------



## jill3

cats galore said:


> to be able to afford my cats and other pets i make guinea pig beds and sell them. in fact i have had a huge order only this morning for 40 to be sent to australia. all the proceeds from these go straight in the bank and i have a nice fund built up to pay for anything that the animals need. keeps me very busy too


Guinea pig Beds:001_wub: They sound so cute.
Have you got a picture with a piggie in one?


----------



## cats galore

jill3 said:


> Guinea pig Beds:001_wub: They sound so cute.
> Have you got a picture with a piggie in one?


if you take a look at this link you will see Angel in a cosy cup. she is sadly living on borrowed time after being diagnosed with a mammory tumour. her story is on the listing. you may have to scroll down the page to get to it as this listing ended this morning so there will more than likely be other adverts from other sellers on it.
GUINEA PIG COSY CUP CUDDLE CUP BED FLEECE LINED VARIOUS DESIGNS BRAND NEW | eBay
this is also a picture of some of my others in their tunnels that i make
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/3%20new%20babies/DSCN5150.jpg.html]


----------



## danniandnala

cats galore said:


> if you take a look at this link you will see Angel in a cosy cup. she is sadly living on borrowed time after being diagnosed with a mammory tumour. her story is on the listing. you may have to scroll down the page to get to it as this listing ended this morning so there will more than likely be other adverts from other sellers on it.
> GUINEA PIG COSY CUP CUDDLE CUP BED FLEECE LINED VARIOUS DESIGNS BRAND NEW | eBay
> this is also a picture of some of my others in their tunnels that i make
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/3%20new%20babies/DSCN5150.jpg.html]


them beds are4 gorgeous hun xx well done theyre fab xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

amazing 
they look really lovely
brilliant job :thumbsup:


----------



## cats galore

danniandnala said:


> them beds are4 gorgeous hun xx well done theyre fab xx


thankyou so much. you know, i never thought for one minute that they would be so popular. thankfully for my animals everyone seems to love them and many come back for more. in fact the guinea pig rescue in OZ who ordered another 40 today have already had 60 off me. i must be doing something right


----------



## cats galore

GeorgiiePixie said:


> amazing
> they look really lovely
> brilliant job :thumbsup:


thankyou GP. it keeps me out of mischief making them all


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

cats galore said:


> thankyou GP. it keeps me out of mischief making them all


well i certainly will pass your link onto friends and family with hamsters, guinea pigs etc as they are brill 

hopefully if I adopt another little rescue hamster or small animal (if the partner permits it  ) I would be ordering one


----------



## danniandnala

cats galore said:


> thankyou so much. you know, i never thought for one minute that they would be so popular. thankfully for my animals everyone seems to love them and many come back for more. in fact the guinea pig rescue in OZ who ordered another 40 today have already had 60 off me. i must be doing something right


so pleased for yeh....so jealous youve got ya baby ytoday and your having the silver  xx


----------



## cats galore

danniandnala said:


> so pleased for yeh....so jealous youve got ya baby ytoday and your having the silver  xx


it will feel like forever until little silver boy is ready. i bet you are finding the time dragging by for yours too. have you decided on the third kitten yet


----------



## danniandnala

cats galore said:


> it will feel like forever until little silver boy is ready. i bet you are finding the time dragging by for yours too. have you decided on the third kitten yet


it is dragging already only seen them 3 days ago lol... no not decided yet lol xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

thats the worst time...knowing you have a little furbaby waiting for you and you cant take them home for a while
I was like that with Tigerlily...drove me up the wall as im an extremely impatient person when it comes to knowing about something im getting lol


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Really shocked and upset someone would do this, so glad you clocked on to what they were doing CC!

And Cazzer, it was so kind of you to do that for a member, seriously lovely and they still haven't contacted you back. I really hope they do soon, maybe restore a little faith in humanity 

Awesome beds CG! No wonder they're in such demand


----------



## Toby Tyler

Why is it tho, that it always seems things do _*eventually*_ come out in the wash? :closedeyes:


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Toby Tyler said:


> Why is it tho, that it always seems things do _*eventually*_ come out in the wash? :closedeyes:


because nothing can hide forever


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Quite angry now actually as I had been texting and helping this person, thought they wanted the same thing we did. That number will now be blocked!

Just been a terrible week that has seriously damaged by faith in humanity, I've been watching this collie pup on Facebook who is getting rehomed because she's too hyper  and I really want to take her in and the woman is just so flippant about everything, I just want to scream at her, "Hello! This is a life you're fobbing off to people asking ridiculous irrelevant questions!" Also saw a cat that's nowhere near old enough to be rehomed advertised for rehoming whilst sat in the litter tray with toys and pouches like it was just a "set" they can get for £20.00 and once again people were saying ridiculous things like "Does he have ginger in him?" Like she wanted to pair him up with her girl!  

Sorry, rant over  just really angry that they would do this

I'm glad I'm on here, because otherwise I'd give up on humanity by the way they treat their pets, but you guys, like me, treat yours like your children  it's so heartwarming to see


----------



## sarahecp

cats galore said:


> if you take a look at this link you will see Angel in a cosy cup. she is sadly living on borrowed time after being diagnosed with a mammory tumour. her story is on the listing. you may have to scroll down the page to get to it as this listing ended this morning so there will more than likely be other adverts from other sellers on it.
> GUINEA PIG COSY CUP CUDDLE CUP BED FLEECE LINED VARIOUS DESIGNS BRAND NEW | eBay
> this is also a picture of some of my others in their tunnels that i make
> http://[URL="http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/3%20new%20babies/DSCN5150.jpg.html"]


I've seen your piggie beds before and think they're fab :thumbup: have you thought about making bigger ones for cats? 

I'm really sorry to hear about Angel  xx


----------



## danniandnala

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Quite angry now actually as I had been texting and helping this person, thought they wanted the same thing we did. That number will now be blocked!
> 
> Just been a terrible week that has seriously damaged by faith in humanity, I've been watching this collie pup on Facebook who is getting rehomed because she's too hyper  and I really want to take her in and the woman is just so flippant about everything, I just want to scream at her, "Hello! This is a life you're fobbing off to people asking ridiculous irrelevant questions!" Also saw a cat that's nowhere near old enough to be rehomed advertised for rehoming whilst sat in the litter tray with toys and pouches like it was just a "set" they can get for £20.00 and once again people were saying ridiculous things like "Does he has ginger in him?" Like she wanted to pair him up with her girl!
> 
> Sorry, rant over  just really angry that they would do this
> 
> I'm glad I'm on here, because otherwise I'd give up on humanity by the way they treat their pets, but you guys, like me, treat yours like your children  it's so heartwarming to see


so very well said hun...i couldnt help it id be going to pick them poor animals up xx


----------



## danniandnala

sarahecp said:


> I've seen your piggie beds before and think they're fab :thumbup: have you thought about making bigger ones for cats?
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about Angel  xx


definately make bigger ones for cats xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

sarahecp said:


> I've seen your piggie beds before and think they're fab :thumbup: have you thought about making bigger ones for cats?
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about Angel  xx


omg that would be a brill idea :thumbsup:
I would go with sarahecp's idea

there are so many like that samantha...gumtree is the worst for it  its good to have a rant especially on here as you know we all have the same opinions when it comes to treating animals right


----------



## jill3

cats galore said:


> if you take a look at this link you will see Angel in a cosy cup. she is sadly living on borrowed time after being diagnosed with a mammory tumour. her story is on the listing. you may have to scroll down the page to get to it as this listing ended this morning so there will more than likely be other adverts from other sellers on it.
> GUINEA PIG COSY CUP CUDDLE CUP BED FLEECE LINED VARIOUS DESIGNS BRAND NEW | eBay
> this is also a picture of some of my others in their tunnels that i make
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/3%20new%20babies/DSCN5150.jpg.html]


WOW!! They are Fab. I haven't got any little piggies My friend as one so I am going to see if she would like one!!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

danniandnala said:


> so very well said hun...i couldnt help it id be going to pick them poor animals up xx


I know, the Collie has been up for a week now and I really want to take her, she looks like such a sweetheart and doesn't deserve this  The kitten one made me want to cry to be honest, I'd love to take him and the Collie, even just for a foster! Just not got enough money to help  feel useless and upset over it, cannot stop going back to the page to check on them too!


----------



## Aurelie

This is a depressingly awful thing to read  Surely its not too much to ask that the member of a cat forum actually like cats enough not to attempt to set themselves up as a low rent backyard breeding station. Was it a long term current member or a newbie? 

Glad they have been stopped.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

well its not me, however I can say that I have been approached to breed from Beans (which I wont be she is due to go in on the 7th of June) !

 sad but a true fact of life there are people out there who care about the ££££'s and not alot else x 

but on a good note CC bring on the 11.05 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Aurelie said:


> Was it a long term current member or a newbie?
> 
> Glad they have been stopped.


Has been on a few months. Had a kitten under one year old deliver her second litter shortly after joining.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Toby Tyler said:


> Has been on a few months. Had a kitten under one year old deliver her second litter shortly after joining.


that is just inexcusable 
that to me is far too young a cat to have had kittens
what is this world coming too


----------



## Aurelie

Toby Tyler said:


> Has been on a few months. Had a kitten under one year old deliver her second litter shortly after joining.


How disappointing. Thanks TT.


----------



## newfiesmum

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Quite angry now actually as I had been texting and helping this person, thought they wanted the same thing we did. That number will now be blocked!
> 
> Just been a terrible week that has seriously damaged by faith in humanity, I've been watching this collie pup on Facebook who is getting rehomed because she's too hyper  and I really want to take her in and the woman is just so flippant about everything, I just want to scream at her, "Hello! This is a life you're fobbing off to people asking ridiculous irrelevant questions!" Also saw a cat that's nowhere near old enough to be rehomed advertised for rehoming whilst sat in the litter tray with toys and pouches like it was just a "set" they can get for £20.00 and once again people were saying ridiculous things like "Does he have ginger in him?" Like she wanted to pair him up with her girl!
> 
> Sorry, rant over  just really angry that they would do this
> 
> I'm glad I'm on here, because otherwise I'd give up on humanity by the way they treat their pets, *but you guys, like me, treat yours like your children * it's so heartwarming to see


My daughter would tell you that I treat my dogs better than my children! I don't know what has been going on, but I do know it is not the first time someone has been fooled into letting another member adopt an animal, then found she had been bred from.

Do be careful, folks.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

im just glad I have joined this forum as now I am able to interact with those who share my views when it comes to the treatment of animals and spaying 

just wish everyone in this world was as decent


----------



## catcoonz

Caninoanimalrescue...... i had a feeling you would also be asked especially when i saw the white female kitten on your website, they have a cheek dont they.
Also thankyou for your offer with the vet on EN, i may take you up on that, if you dont mind.

Glad Trixie and Toula are safe with you and thankyou so much for helping me out, your a star. xxxx

SNWJ..... Roll on 11th may, i know you will be a great home for these cats who desperately need freedom from the rescue. xxx

CG..... Ahh, my baby Baba, well not so much of a baby but i will miss him, thankyou for the flowers, hope you got the wine back from your daughter  if you need anything with Baba just let me know, you have my numbers etc. Thankyou for giving him a great home, i knew you would be the best choice especially since he came from a shed with 12 other cats. I did try him with 2 cats but he wouldnt settle, in the end he was happier with more friends around him, he feels safer that way. xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler

It was a sad day on the forums when her cat had her second litter of 7 kittens when she was just a barely a baby herself. 

And now to hear this, what a shame. 

Actually pm'd this member a few weeks ago and told her how proud I was as she seemed to be taking the advice and moving forward, learning in the process. PM'd back saying how much she had learned from the forum and was committed to do right by her cat from here forward.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

Toby Tyler said:


> It was a sad day on the forums when her cat had her second litter of 7 kittens when she was just a barely a baby herself.
> 
> And now to hear this, what a shame.
> 
> Actually pm'd this member a few weeks ago and told her how proud I was as she seemed to be taking the advice and moving forward, learning in the process. PM'd back saying how much she had learned from the forum and was committed to do right by her cat from here forward.


a wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## catcoonz

TT.... that persons cat since having kittens has had 3 calls and is still not spayed.


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> a wolf in sheeps clothing


Actually, many probably saw through the sheep's clothing all along.


----------



## Laurac

GeorgiiePixie said:


> a wolf in sheeps clothing


Not sure there was much disguising going on. You didn't need to be miss marple to realise she was obsessed with kittens. Not sure many will be surprised that her poor cat still isn't spayed.


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't want to cast any doubt anything that has been said here but this member cannot be named or identified by any other means, please bear that in mind when you comment.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry Lynn. xx

TT... Behave yourself. x


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Just last week she was texting me about getting her cat spayed and I was explaining the process and recovery, how do we even know this cat will be spayed? 

I'm also annoyed about the fact that the person in question was going to keep a kitten from the litter then decided against it and feeding me excuse after excuse, but is now looking for another cat to take in and breed.

She also PM'd me saying she wants to let the kittens go to their new homes at 8 weeks because she was worried about her cat's spay recovery? I managed to convince her not to do it, but I doubt she even listened to me and those kittens will be away from their mother within a couple of weeks 

Genuinely thought she had opened her eyes


----------



## catcoonz

They may have the cat spayed yet, i know the vouchers from cpl arrived.
I just hope something has been learnt from this and they now sit and think about things.
Its a shame it came to this but i had to post and inform other rescue's.


----------



## lynnenagle

I feel sick... this person text me the other day asking about my marble boy  was considering it 2. I am absolutely disgusted


----------



## GeorgiiePixie

it just seems to be one of those things though
some people will ask for help and advice and take it all on board. 
they will listen and do what they are advised to do.

other will do the exact same but instead of acting on the advice they just say yeh you know what i dont think so im gonna do what I want anyway

some just cant be helped and its sad because then you dont know who is genuine and would listen and whos not

hopefully no-one else tries it, but i highly doubt they will get very far now as so many people are aware of the situation


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> They may have the cat spayed yet, i know the vouchers from cpl arrived.
> I just hope something has been learnt from this and they now sit and think about things.
> Its a shame it came to this but i had to post and inform other rescue's.


Fingers crossed that they do, really do hope this person takes a long hard look at themselves, at one point they were contemplating getting 'rid' of her cat too, poor girl  so glad you caught her out CC and now the other rescues know too 



lynnenagle said:


> I feel sick... this person text me the other day asking about my marble boy  was considering it 2. I am absolutely disgusted


No way  Without a doubt, she would've been onto me too if Phoebe's pregnancy was an actual pregnancy! Shocking behaviour


----------



## Toby Tyler

GeorgiiePixie said:


> hopefully no-one else tries it, but i highly doubt they will get very far now as so many people are aware of the situation


Not to be cynical but there will also be the enablers so don't hold your breath. And no I am not referring to CC.


----------



## carly87

To say I am livid would be an understatement. I knew she was pestering, but really had no idea that she had this in mind. What tipped you off to her intentions?

I'm fuming as I also gave an awful lot of help to this one.


----------



## catcoonz

Lets just say questions asked led to a strange feeling plus a friend who in the end had a good heart. xx


----------



## Lovehatetragedy

Just spend the last half an hour reading through this thread. I'm absolutely appalled that a so called animal lover could even attempt something like this its utterly disgusting. Thank god they were found out, well done for alerting the rescue centers, lets hope this person never gets another chance. Sadly with all the ads on selling sites etc i'm a bit reluctant to hold my breath


----------



## catcoonz

As long as it isnt a rescue kitten used for breeding, sadly i cant do much else but to safe guard rescue cats.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy

catcoonz said:


> As long as it isnt a rescue kitten used for breeding, sadly i cant do much else but to safe guard rescue cats.


Best thing you can do, i'm also going to keep my eye out in future. Is there any chance of PF banning the member or at least putting a warning sticky up to decrease the likelihood of it happening in future with them?


----------



## Calinyx

How awful that someone felt that they could attempt such deception, especially when you read how hard you are having to work to look after all the cats that have been lucky enough to end up at your place.

Well done on realising there was an issue here.


----------



## kateh8888

So sad there are people out there like this


----------



## Waterlily

Name and shame is my motto for con artists and frauds ...


----------



## monkeymummy32

Just caught up on this thread, words fail me. I'm glad that you were able to see through her CC to save your poor girl kitten from a life of irresponsible amature breeding. Just goes to show how deceitful some people can be. Keep up the great work CC  xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

Waterlily said:


> Name and shame is my motto for con artists and frauds ...


Why isn't name and shame allowed? It's not like it didn't happen. And it turns out that a few others who've had or were going to have kittens were approached by the same person for a kitten. One was being arranged for transport before reading this and finding out who it is. I am just appalled.

She has logged into the forums. I got a pm yesterday from asking what she had done wrong


----------



## spid

Slander laws - will be part of the naming and shaming ban.

If the person in question wishes to come on and defend herself then that would be allowed - but I expect that would just end up in a slanging match.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy

spid said:


> Slander laws - will be part of the naming and shaming ban.
> 
> If the person in question wishes to come on and defend herself then that would be allowed - but I expect that would just end up in a slanging match.


As much as I understand and respect your point, isn't slander a false accusation? Since quite a few people have been approached there is more than enough proof to prove the person in question has done what has been stated..

Rather than a public outing, what about a banning? The person is obviously not here for productive purposes that are in an animals best interest.. 

Just stating my opinion but can't she do it again if other breeders aren't aware of who she is exactly?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Slander/Libel/Defamation laws would apply if it were a false statement meant to intentionally harm a persons character. Fair comment does not apply to any of these laws. And there must be a reputation to tarnish to begin with in order to claim damages under these laws.

She's been on the forums, just not posting. Wonder why.


----------



## catcoonz

I have been thanked for posting and this member says they have now left, why you would leave if it wasnt true i dont know.

Anyway, rescue kittens are now safe and the members who nearly fell for this have had their eyes open and refused kittens.

Shame it came to this but i will not be conned and neither should anybody else.


----------



## canuckjill

Lovehatetragedy said:


> Best thing you can do, i'm also going to keep my eye out in future. Is there any chance of PF banning the member or at least putting a warning sticky up to decrease the likelihood of it happening in future with them?





Waterlily said:


> Name and shame is my motto for con artists and frauds ...





Toby Tyler said:


> Why isn't name and shame allowed? It's not like it didn't happen. And it turns out that a few others who've had or were going to have kittens were approached by the same person for a kitten. One was being arranged for transport before reading this and finding out who it is. I am just appalled.
> 
> She has logged into the forums. I got a pm yesterday from asking what she had done wrong





spid said:


> Slander laws - will be part of the naming and shaming ban.
> 
> If the person in question wishes to come on and defend herself then that would be allowed - but I expect that would just end up in a slanging match.





Lovehatetragedy said:


> As much as I understand and respect your point, isn't slander a false accusation? Since quite a few people have been approached there is more than enough proof to prove the person in question has done what has been stated..
> 
> Rather than a public outing, what about a banning? The person is obviously not here for productive purposes that are in an animals best interest..
> 
> Just stating my opinion but can't she do it again if other breeders aren't aware of who she is exactly?





Toby Tyler said:


> Slander/Libel/Defamation laws would apply if it were a false statement meant to intentionally harm a persons character. Fair comment does not apply to any of these laws. And there must be a reputation to tarnish to begin with in order to claim damages under these laws.
> 
> She's been on the forums, just not posting. Wonder why.


Naming and Shaming is not allowed re: slander/libel whether true or false it would be handled in a court of law, we are not Judges here and as long as no forum rules are broken we would not have a reason to ban the person. To the Rescues you do a wonderful job and I always thought all rescues spayed or neutered their animals before adoption anyways...


----------



## Calvine

GeorgiiePixie said:


> you tried to help and gave information with kindness...they should be ashamed for taking advantage of you like that  :angry:
> 
> Its great that all other rescues have been alerted :thumbsup: this way they wont be able to breed rescue kitties.


If they want something badly enough they will get it, either get one in a friend's name or give false details. What shysters...the ones you help the most are always the ones who drop you in it. Glad you sussed them out CC.


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly not all rescue's neuter young kittens before leaving but they do leave on a contract along with a neuter voucher.
During kitten season sadly there are so many kittens needing a space it takes too long plus some vets wont neuter early.

Luckily for me i have since found 2 vets who will early neuter, so i know kittens leaving me genuinely find the best homes.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> Sadly not all rescue's neuter young kittens before leaving but they do leave on a contract along with a neuter voucher.
> During kitten season sadly there are so many kittens needing a space it takes too long plus some vets wont neuter early.
> 
> Luckily for me i have since found 2 vets who will early neuter, so i know kittens leaving me genuinely find the best homes.


are you using the ones lauren uses..they sound really good dont they xx


----------



## catcoonz

I have laurens vet choice and also one in Witney.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Sadly not all rescue's neuter young kittens before leaving but they do leave on a contract along with a neuter voucher.
> During kitten season sadly there are so many kittens needing a space it takes too long plus some vets wont neuter early.
> 
> Luckily for me i have since found 2 vets who will early neuter, so i know kittens leaving me genuinely find the best homes.


unfortunately there is a rescue near me that doesn't neuter at all. they do not look after the animals properly whatsoever but when the rspca are informed, they stupidly telephone the rescue to inform them as to when they will be making a visit. this gives them time to make sure everything appears fine. i know this as my son worked there for a while but he couldn't cope with seeing the neglect each day and had to leave in the end. we tried to get things sorted but the rspca didn't listen i personally saw some horrific things in there


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Just caught up with this thread.

So glad this member didn't get her kitten from you CC or any of the others on this forum. You do such good things for these rescue cats and I'm glad you have such good instincts and others have been warned about them.

I hope karma hits them like a ton of bricks in the end and hopefully no more animals get hurt in the process!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

canuckjill said:


> Naming and Shaming is not allowed re: slander/libel whether true or false it would be handled in a court of law, we are not Judges here and as long as no forum rules are broken we would not have a reason to ban the person. To the Rescues you do a wonderful job and I always thought all rescues spayed or neutered their animals before adoption anyways...


But surely wouldnt it help the job the rescues do a little be easier if Pet Forums were to take on the responsibilty of including a proviso in the forum rules about this sort of thing so perpetrators could be banned, if naming can't be used because of legal reasons. Couldnt that be implemented via 'report a post'. Not telling you how to run your forums but seems to me animal lives are at risk, the very thing responsible forum members are trying to save?


----------



## canuckjill

Supasilvfoxy said:


> But surely wouldnt it help the job the rescues do a little be easier if Pet Forums were to take on the responsibilty of including a proviso in the forum rules about this sort of thing so perpetrators could be banned, if naming can't be used because of legal reasons. Couldnt that be implemented via 'report a post'. Not telling you how to run your forums but seems to me animal lives are at risk, the very thing responsible forum members are trying to save?


and what burden of proof would be correct in these cases? It would open the door for false as well as true accusations. Therefore it would not work. Real names are not used mostly on the forums we mostly use user names which are different then we would have to prove that the user name is actually the real name of the adoptee taking much time away from moderating forums and from our own lives and animals. I think for the most part how we handle things works fine, education by the Rescues and members on spaying and neuturing is the only way we can go.


----------



## tigerboo

right now to just clarify everything up i am not a breeder nor do i want to do anything like that so i have no idea where all these nasty comments have come from as this is all ridiculous i will be not be having any kittens as tiger is my main priority now and yes she will be getting spayed to those who dont think she will be. i am absolutely disgusted by all your statements and to think i was having 1 or any kittens to breed from is absolutely diaguating so i kindly wish you all to back off and stop making up your own little lies and tt as for you saying 1 was sortes for transportation i have no idea where that has came from. p.s if a mod is reading this can you kindly close it.


----------



## Toby Tyler

I think by now most people know who it is anyway. Am a firm believer in what goes around, comes around... When someone is willing to sell their soul to the devil, there will most certainly be a time when payment _with interest _becomes due.


----------



## Jenny1966

Why should it be closed? Mods can't close every thread you are involved in


----------



## lymorelynn

I am closing this - not on the say-so of one poster but before it becomes a free-for-all bloodbath of she said, they said etc.


----------

